# Can any of you help me?



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey guys. For a long time now, I have been wanting to build a model ship. I don't want a kit, I want to make everything myself, from the hull up. I've checked the library, the local bookstore and the internet and can't seem to find any half decent information on making one. I found a book that I thought would be perfect, but when I went to the store today, they didn't have it and they classify it as "no longer able to be ordered." :blink: I guess, what I'm looking for, are plans for a model boat. I want to follow plans for the first one and then, if I enjoyed that build, I want to design my own. The problem is, I don't even know where to start. Anyone out there have any knowledge, plans or instruction that they would be willing to share?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I think you'll like this site. Click here, and scroll down to the pictures and there are a variety of boats to choose from. Click on a picture and the plans...page by page can be enlarged.












 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks CM. Pretty cool site.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Kenbo, did your internet searching include a search on the dedicated "Google Books" site? I just tried "model ship" and filtered for 19th and 20th century. There were lots of hits, including one from 1920 or so that was a companion to the authors plans. Don't know if hte plans were in it or not. 

Do Canadian libraries do interlibrary loan?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I was able to find some books to order online, but site unseen, I didn't want to just order it. I'm interested in making a model of a lobster fishing boat or crab boat first. Then I'd like to move on and make something a little more ambitious. I'll try the "google books" and see what it brings me.
Thanks Steve.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Ken, might be something here.

http://www.castyouranchorhobby.com/cat--Plans--Plans :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> Ken, might be something here.
> 
> http://www.castyouranchorhobby.com/cat--Plans--Plans :smile:


Such a deal..."*Price $45.00 each "
* 











 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Such a deal..."*Price $45.00 each "*


 
Yea, better get two, incase you spill something one one. 

But atleast they were ships, and not boats. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> Yea, better get two, incase you spill something one one.
> 
> But atleast they were ships, and not boats. :smile:


I looked for a free set of Queen Mary II plans but none were available.












 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I like ships and boats. I'm just looking for a new challenge and I think this may be it. More hands on woodworking and more handtool work. I'd like to start off with a boat and move on to a ship.


I'd like to start with something like this..................














and if I enjoy making that, I would like to build up to eventually having the skill set to do this..............










Maybe I'm thinking to large right now and should keep it simple.


----------



## mancavewoodworks (Mar 5, 2011)

close your eyes and imagine what you want it to look like from the outside in, and build it from the inside out. start from the inside! the imagination can never stop on the outside. Use your inner Zen!!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey man, have you looked up full size blue prints? Shen I was a kid my gramps had a book full of plans he could order to build a boat ( like go sailing full size) but we never did... But scaled down maybe? Idk... Just thinking it might be more authentic? 

I'm sure what ever ya build will turn out great though! You have WAY more patience and skill than I!!!

~tom


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

Not so much on plans, per se, but I've for Osprey to published historical information from a narrow time frame. You may be able to get some dimensions and interior floor plans.

http://www.ospreypublishing.com/naval/


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

The Swedish Maritime Museum has tons of plans and drawings of ships and boats of all kinds. Copies of the plans can be ordered, they have no instructions on how to build a model but some of the drawings are very detailed. The museum has a homepage http://www.sjohistoriska.se/en/ It is a bit difficult to navigate in that page (for me anyway) and the english translation is not very complete. If there is something you are interested in and want some help feel free to contact me. I think you would be the man to create a wonderful model of a historical ship.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> I like ships and boats. I'm just looking for a new challenge and I think this may be it. More hands on woodworking and more handtool work. I'd like to start off with a boat and move on to a ship.
> 
> 
> I'd like to start with something like this..................
> ...


Ken when I was 12-15, I use to build model boats, Trawlers, speed boats and others out of balsa wood. They were very detailed and right up your alley if you ask me. I'm not sure what size you want to build it but the largest one I completed was a 42" yacht. I also had some 16" speedboats and allot of them in between. Now converting that to other woods would be possible but, as for the plans We grew up around boats and boat builders so we drew our own plans.

If I were you, I would research details on how boats are built, especially wooden boats. You can get a good amount of info that way. Basically there is a frame just as in house construction. You would then apply the planks to the skeleton. We used balsa wood in more or less sheet form instead of planks on most of the boats because they were made to look like a fiberglass hull. If it was meant to be a wooden hull we would use the appropriate size wood to look like planks. As I said balsa is easy to bend around the skeleton but any wood could work if the right size and process is used. When we used Balsa, we glued the skeleton together and used straight pins as clamps. 

Ken I wish I had pictures or something to show you but it was 30+ years ago and After Hurricane Katrina I lost most pictures and everything else. If I can help in anyway let me know. I'm guessing you need a little guidance to get started but with your patients, creativity, talent and skills you will do fine.

*More info. *

Ken looking at your first picture I would think the length would be roughly 28-30' and the width would be 9-10' and the sides around 3' if it was a real boat. I'm guesstimating and you can scale it to what ever scale you choose. I'm hoping you can drwa up your model first using those measurement and adjust from there. I hope it helps.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. There is a lot of useful information in all of your posts. I guess my issue is that I don't want to just take the plunge and do it. I want some kind of plans to guide me through. I would like my first experience to be a good one without the frustration of trying to figure out dimensions etc. but from the videos I have been watching on the internet, even a kit is a lengthy and time consuming project. None of the ribs are shaped to fit planks and all pieces have to be fine tuned and contoured to accept the next stage of the ship. According to the video, it is crucial to get the ribs square to the keele and this particular guy had all kinds of jigs built to construct the model. Each rib was taking 30 minutes just to glue in place without the contouring. I almost fell over when he showed his progress after 120 hours.  I couldn't think of what the heck took so long but then he went through some of the progress and I was blown away. This guy was hard core!!! I just want to build a damn boat. :laughing:
I just don't want it to turn out being unproportionate. I'm going to keep researching and keep learning. I don't want to jump in too early and screw things up. I'm starting to wonder if a kit might not be the way to go just to get the whole concept of boat building. A kit just seems like cheating to me, but if I learn the basics by building a kit, it wont be a loss.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Ken,
There is no doubt that a craftsman like you will not only enjoy building a model boat/ship but also do it to perfection. I can remember the first muzzleloader i built (not from a kit, and no plans) very overwhelming but the end result (to me) was beautiful. After comparing mine to other handcrafted muzzleloaders, well i'll put it like this (MINE WAS BUTT UGLY). Point to this post is you have to start somewere, and the end result might not be quite as nice as someone who has years of experience doing projects like you want to do but a woodworker like you undoubtedly will perfect your boat building ability in a very short period of time. Can't wait to see your first completed boat.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Ken
Being from Maine, there are a lot of boat builders in the area.
There is a publication up here called "Wooden Boat"
It's always got some cool stuff in it.
I found a link to some plans but they are probably full scale.
Seeing how talented you are, I bet you could scale them to whatever size you want to.
Check out the link.
Loved the motorcycle.........

http://www.woodenboat.com/boatplansandkits/


----------



## pepe' b (Jan 26, 2009)

you might start by searching for people who already build model ships and strike up a conversation with them about the in's and out's. 

http://www.chucksshipmodels.com/ship.htm 

Some of these guys do amazing work. 

I can't think of the guy in Calais, Me. , but he had a small shop and had been building working models for years -- some very elaborate stuff.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

garryswf said:


> Ken,
> There is no doubt that a craftsman like you will not only enjoy building a model boat/ship but also do it to perfection. I can remember the first muzzleloader i built (not from a kit, and no plans) very overwhelming but the end result (to me) was beautiful. After comparing mine to other handcrafted muzzleloaders, well i'll put it like this (MINE WAS BUTT UGLY). Point to this post is you have to start somewere, and the end result might not be quite as nice as someone who has years of experience doing projects like you want to do but a woodworker like you undoubtedly will perfect your boat building ability in a very short period of time. Can't wait to see your first completed boat.


+1 on what he said


----------



## Radco (Mar 7, 2010)

Kenbo, also check out http://www.bluejacketinc.com/ They have tons of model Lobster boats etc.. Searsport is a Lobster fishing town so they cater to them  They are about 30 minutes from me if you need me to look at something let me know......They are only a couple hrs over the border as well.. South of Bangor Maine
Rich


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Recreate the boat from Jaws... before the sinking. That way if you mess it up you can just say you were recreating the boat after the sinking.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Ken, OMT when you build your first model boat/ship we "DEMAND" pictures of your progress. :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> Thanks guys. There is a lot of useful information in all of your posts. I guess my issue is that I don't want to just take the plunge and do it. I want some kind of plans to guide me through. I would like my first experience to be a good one without the frustration of trying to figure out dimensions etc. but from the videos I have been watching on the internet, even a kit is a lengthy and time consuming project. None of the ribs are shaped to fit planks and all pieces have to be fine tuned and contoured to accept the next stage of the ship. According to the video, it is crucial to get the ribs square to the keele and this particular guy had all kinds of jigs built to construct the model. Each rib was taking 30 minutes just to glue in place without the contouring. I almost fell over when he showed his progress after 120 hours.  I couldn't think of what the heck took so long but then he went through some of the progress and I was blown away. This guy was hard core!!! I just want to build a damn boat. :laughing:
> I just don't want it to turn out being unproportionate. I'm going to keep researching and keep learning. I don't want to jump in too early and screw things up. I'm starting to wonder if a kit might not be the way to go just to get the whole concept of boat building. A kit just seems like cheating to me, but if I learn the basics by building a kit, it wont be a loss.


Ken, you posted 2 sets of plans in your previous post!  

I like the idea of scaling down full size plans. More authentic, I think. That first boat you posted should be a fairly simple build, especially for someone of your skillset.


----------



## Grubgrub (Mar 7, 2011)

What ever you decide to do. I personaly would LOVE to see the progress. :boat:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for all of your confindence in me guys. I have decided what I'm going to do and I should be starting this weekend. I was supposed to start yesterday and the day before, but my wife's birthday got in the way. :laughing: Let see how it goes. Maybe I'll post a step by step of the build. It can either be a "how to" or a "how not to" thread.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Ken ====== haven't heard anything out of you about the boat building. You better not be doing it behide our backs, that's right buddy don't make us come up there :laughing:.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:laughing: Nope, I haven't started yet. I've been planning my approach at night after work and my shop time was totally destroyed last weekend, so i didn't get to start anything. Tomorrow is the start date of the boat and the inlaid dovetail tutorial and glockenspiel. :blink: I like to pile my plate really high. :laughing:


----------



## AndrewAnten (Oct 26, 2015)

Ages of Sail best in Ship Model Kits, historic scale wooden model ship kits and model boat kits from around the world. Here, you will find exciting model ship kits and model boat kits for the beginner as well as the advanced model ship kit builders.

You can visit the website http://www.agesofsail.com for more information.


----------



## James.Lindgaard (Oct 12, 2015)

Kenbo,
Here's a link to a web site that has free plans. You might need to do some steam bending to form the hulls. I know when my father rebuilt a cabin cruiser (7m) in our backyard, it took him a while to bend the bow sprit/keel. He increased the length of the boat and had the bow cut into the water more. It ended up being about 8 1/3m long by the time he got finished with it.

Jim

http://freeshipplans.com/


----------



## James.Lindgaard (Oct 12, 2015)

Kenbo,
You might like some of the detail that goes into a ship. I've seen large models built of ships like the Titanic and schooners. Some of it will probably come back to how much time you want to spend building one.
With what I'm pursing, it's historical recreation in a way and involves a lot of research. And by improving my own skills, then it could help me in my own life. And with ships, some could take months to years. With one person working on it, a person does need to have the time. With the boat my father rebuilt, it was a large model. The wood work was on a different scale was about it.
When he was finished, he wished he would've built a new boat because it would've been easier. And I guess with Bessler, I guess like my dad, I'll get involved with something before I think about what's involved. Of course, since I do have problems from having a hearing loss (service connected), might be able to end up in a home with a family.
And hopefully with your experience, if you try a boat, you might talk to someone at freeshipplans.com and ask them about the time it takes. If you work with other people, that'd probably make it a much better experience.


----------



## AndrewAnten (Oct 26, 2015)

Ages of Sail stocks huge variety of Ship Model Kits, historic scale wooden model ship kits and model boat kits. Here, you will find exciting model ship kits and model boat kits for the beginner as well as the advanced model ship kit builders. 

You can visit the website http://www.agesofsail.com for more information.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

"With more than 6,000,000 titles in stock, if we don't have it, it hasn't been written."

No small claim. If you have no objection to used books and will risk missing pages, this is often pennies on the dollar:

abeBooks.com.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I visited the maritime museum in Newport News VA got to this 
http://www.marinersmuseum.org/crabtree-miniature-ships/


----------

